# Freezing canned mushrooms



## DakotaBrat (Jun 30, 2002)

We had a huge can 100oz can of mushrooms which we opened because it was outdated. Was wondering if I can freeze some as with 2 people we would be eating them for weeks. Renee


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

We bought a gallon size can of mushrooms. We drained off the liquid and put in small freezer bags. It works fine in recipes.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Dehydrating them would save space and I think they would keep longer.


----------

